# Microsoft Funds the Anti-Hunting Movement



## nodakoutdoors.com

I sent an Etree message on this development as well.

LET MICROSOFT KNOW HOW YOU FEEL! If you use Windows Messenger or Instant Messenger...STOP - by using it you're funding the HSUS.

Use Yahoo, AOL, Skype, ANYTHING ELSE



> Microsoft Funds the Anti-Hunting Movement
> 
> (Columbus) - Microsoft has rejected a U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance request to abandon
> its partnership with the nation's leading anti-hunting organization.
> 
> Microsoft, the software giant, will make a $100,000 donation to the Humane Society
> of the United States (HSUS) and is partnering with the group on a pilot program
> called the i'm Initiative. Through the new program, whenever a Windows Live
> Messenger user has a conversation using i'm, Microsoft will give a portion of the
> program's advertising revenue to one of ten organizations selected by the user. The
> HSUS is one of the choices, and there is no limit to the amount of money that can be
> donated.
> 
> The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, the nation's leading sportsmen's advocacy
> organization, has urged Microsoft to end its support of HSUS, but the company
> refused. According to Microsoft representative Tara Kriese, Microsoft believes the
> i'm Initiative is "a great way to enable people to help causes that are important to
> them."
> 
> "Microsoft is going to pour hundreds of thousands of dollars, probably more, into an
> organization that recently issued a manifesto that targets hunting for extinction,"
> said USSA President Bud Pidgeon. "If there was ever a time for sportsmen to take
> grassroots action, this is it."
> 
> Sportsmen should contact Microsoft and demand that its financial support of HSUS be
> terminated. Contact Bill Gates, Chairman, Microsoft, 1 Microsoft Way, Redmond, WA
> 98052. Phone: (425) 882-8080. Fax: (425) 936-7329.
> 
> Microsoft Email Form
> 
> The Humane Society of the United States opposes all animal use, including trapping,
> hunting and fishing. It was a key player in the campaigns to outlaw dove hunting in
> Michigan, trapping in California, and black bear hunting in Colorado. The
> organization has created a hit list of hunting traditions that it hopes to
> dismantle, including bear hunting and hunting with hounds.
> 
> "The HSUS already has a multi-million dollar budget that it invests in legislative
> and ballot campaigns to ban trapping and hunting," said Pidgeon. "The partnership
> that it has formed with Microsoft, the maker of the Xbox, will allow the
> organization to make money hand over fist, and continue to fund efforts to ban
> outdoor sports."
> 
> Sportsmen can make a difference in an issue like this. Companies such as Iams,
> General Mills, Accor Hotels, Pet Safe, Sears, and Ace Hardware ended relationships
> with HSUS after thousands of sportsmen levied strong protest.
> 
> In 2002, Jeep raised the ire of sportsmen when it aired a blatantly, anti-hunting
> commercial called the "Deer Hunter." After a flood of sportsmen's contacts, Jeep
> pulled the commercial in three days.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DuckerIL

Could someone post up a link where we can let them know our thoughts? I would but I'm technically challenged.


----------



## Plainsman

I just got off the phone with Microsoft. I am expecting a return call, but the lady I spoke with says Microsoft does not take a stand for or against organizations like HSUS. I hope to hear more from them within the next day or two. If I hear nothing that speaks volumes.
The lady I talked with said they have received numerous calls today. She knows nothing about it, but will check it out. We will see I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

> Could someone post up a link where we can let them know our thoughts? I would but I'm technically challenged.


Here you go:

Microsoft Email Form


----------



## griffman

HOLY CRAP :******:

My kid is gonna *freak* if I have to pull her messenger.....hopefull this is just some false information floating around.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

griffman said:


> HOLY CRAP :ticked:
> 
> My kid is gonna *freak* if I have to pull her messenger.....hopefull this is just some false information floating around.


Something tells me the Sportsmans Alliance wouldn't make this up, they're a very credible source and work hard on these issues.

Have your kid use Trillion, it's better anyways. 

http://www.ceruleanstudios.com/learn/


----------



## griffman

Chris Hustad said:


> Have your kid use Trillion, it's better anyways.


Is this compatible with messenger or would she have to convice all her friends to switch over in able to IM?

Of course I'll tell her to try and switch her friends over too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yes it is compatible with MSN, as well as Yahoo, AOL, etc . So it basically allows you to talk to people from all different accounts/sites with the one login.


----------



## griffman

Chris Hustad said:


> Yes it is compatible with MSN, as well as Yahoo, AOL, etc . So it basically allows you to talk to people from all different accounts/sites with the one login.


SWEET! Thanks....she'll be switchin today! Then when all her friends see how cool and versatile it is....the movement will be ON!

Bwawaahaahaaa (thats my evil plotting laugh) :beer:

EDIT- My message of disgust was sent to microsoft!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

By the way, I've received many emails about the Humane Society.

NOTE: This is not the same Humane Society that saves puppies from the pound. This is a National Organization that is clearly against hunting.

Here's a direct quote from their mission statement:



> As a matter of principle, The HSUS opposes the hunting of any living creature for fun, trophy, or sport because of the animal trauma, suffering, and death that result. A humane society should not condone the killing of any sentient creature in the name of sport.


They're also against trapping, predator management, etc.

http://www.hsus.org/about_us/statements ... imals.html


----------



## nate_dogg

Microsoft has received my message. Thanks for the heads up on this Chris. How a company like Microsoft would actually take a side on this is beyond me. A company of that magnitude generally stays neutral.

Maybe if everyone on nodak contacts them and alerts their friends and relatives we can get this changed.


----------



## Dak

Just wondering, what are the other nine organizations that a person can designate their money go to?


----------



## Dak

I have contacted Microsoft as requested and sent this off to all hunters. fishermen, and trappers I know.

:beer:


----------



## 280IM

Here is something you might want to follow up on. Warren Buffet the owner of Berkshire Hathaway in Omaha and Bill Gate have give a lot of money together to many cause in the last few months. I know Buffet use to hunt ducks. An e-mail to Berkshire asking if Buffet knows or agrees with this might get some ones attention. Just a thought, Warren Buffet is a good person. 280


----------



## Dak

The canned Microsoft reply:

"Hello,

Thank you for contacting Microsoft Online Customer Service.

I understand that you do not want us to continue our support of the Humane Society of America.

We appreciate communicating your thoughts to us; however, this decision was made to the best interest of our constituency. The i'm Initiative is was made to support The HSUS and help save animals.

Each time you have a conversation using i'm™, Microsoft shares a portion of the program's advertising revenue with some of the world's most effective organizations dedicated to social causes, including The HSUS.

For more information on this program, please refer to the following web sites.

Microsoft i'm™ Initiative:
http://www.hsus.org/shop/microsoft_im_initiative.html

Find your pet on the Net:
https://www.microsoft.com/canada/home/f ... henet.aspx

Should you have other concerns, please let me know by writing back to this e-mail.

Thank you,

Calvin
Microsoft Online Customer Service Representative"


----------



## cubbieman

griffman said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is compatible with MSN, as well as Yahoo, AOL, etc . So it basically allows you to talk to people from all different accounts/sites with the one login.
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET! Thanks....she'll be switchin today! Then when all her friends see how cool and versatile it is....the movement will be ON!
> 
> Bwawaahaahaaa (thats my evil plotting laugh) :beer:
> 
> EDIT- My message of disgust was sent to microsoft!
Click to expand...

, wow this really ****** me off, i use MSN(but only have 2 ppl on that list), have an XBox 360, use windows, etc

ill check out this trillion thing


----------



## goosebusters

I emailed them too, but I haven't got a reply back yet. I think that the link that was posted was more for technical questions, but I'm not quite sure. I don't understand how supporting a group that is against fishing when over 95% of Americans support fishing would be in Microsoft's best interest.


----------



## mdaniel

I sent them a e-mail myself, as they could give the money to starving, and wildlife.. GO FIGURE.. I a'm for the saving dogs Human Society, but they get alot of money from Purrina Dog Food and the AKC.

HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## griffman

Dak said:


> Just wondering, what are the other nine organizations that a person can designate their money go to?


Found this on their site. More than one bad one in the bunch......

Causes of the i'm Initiative
American Red Cross
Boys & Girls Clubs of America
Humane Society of the United States
National AIDS Fund
National MS Society
ninemillion.org
Sierra Club
Susan G. Komen for the Cure
U.S. Fund for UNICEF
StopGlobalWarming.org

I can't believe this story hasn't created more of a stir here! Especially with Chris hitting the Bis.Tribune and all!

Keep up the good work Chris!


----------



## Dick Monson

Good job! Chris's message was on the evening news last night too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

For the record this is only affecting their newest messenger program.



cubbieman said:


> griffman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is compatible with MSN, as well as Yahoo, AOL, etc . So it basically allows you to talk to people from all different accounts/sites with the one login.
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET! Thanks....she'll be switchin today! Then when all her friends see how cool and versatile it is....the movement will be ON!
> 
> Bwawaahaahaaa (thats my evil plotting laugh) :beer:
> 
> EDIT- My message of disgust was sent to microsoft!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> , wow this really ticks me off, i use MSN(but only have 2 ppl on that list), have an XBox 360, use windows, etc
> 
> ill check out this trillion thing
Click to expand...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This was a front page story in the Fargo Forum Saturday. I can't find a copy on their website...anyone else have it?

Also, I'll be on News and Views with Ed Schultz this morning at 9:30 (790 AM). FYI


----------



## omegax

Well, I already quit funding Microsoft... for about a hundred other reasons... I run Linux at home and OpenOffice pretty much everywhere. There really are viable alternatives to Microsoft. OpenOffice will read all your MS Office files (except Access DBs, but most people never use them anyhow), and since 2.0 it's been polished to the point where it is a very professional product. I don't want to get all preachy about Linux or get all technical, but I think about 90% of people could run it as their main OS without any problem... you just have to get used to it not being Windows.

A M$ boycott is a lot more possible than it used to be... start with OpenOffice, and maybe take a Live CD version of Linux for a test drive.

The best part is that the alternatives are FREE!!


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bob Kellam

Hunters criticize 'i'm' ties
Kevin Schnepf, The Forum
Published Saturday, June 02, 2007

Some North Dakota outdoorsmen are upset with Microsoft, claiming the software giant is linking one of its new programs with an anti-hunting organization.

Chris Hustad, owner of Nodak Outdoors, an online hunting and fishing magazine, said he is encouraging outdoorsmen to voice their disapproval with Microsoft headquarters in Redmond, Wash.

Mark Mazaheri, an avid outdoorsman from Fargo, said he is encouraging people to express their dissatisfaction with the Microsoft campus in Fargo.

"We would like to make Microsoft aware that we do not support their endorsement for this particular cause," Mazaheri said.

At issue is the Humane Society of the United States, one of 10 organizations that will receive donations from Microsoft through its "i'm Initiative" program launched in March.

When joining the program, computer users are asked to select a cause-related organization to benefit from donations generated from their conversations on Windows Live Messenger.

Microsoft, sharing a portion of the program's advertising revenue, will make a minimum $100,000 guaranteed donation to each of the 10 organizations during the first year of the program.

The Humane Society was added to the list May 21, prompting the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance to ask Microsoft to abandon its affiliation with the nation's largest animal protection organization.

According to a release from the Sportsmen's Alliance based in Columbus, Ohio, Microsoft rejected its request Thursday.

"Their core mission is for the extinction of hunting, fishing and trapping," Hustad said. "Microsoft is going to hear a lot about this &#8230; they may have to do some re-evaluating on this."

Don Morton, site leader of the Microsoft campus in Fargo, said he expects Microsoft officials in Redmond to issue a response Monday.

Microsoft representative Tara Kriese was quoted in a U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance release as saying the "i'm Initiative" is "a great way to enable people to help causes that are important to them."

Mazaheri, who said he has been an admirer of Microsoft founder Bill Gates, said the affiliation with the Humane Society will cast a negative image on Microsoft.

"I am really disappointed," Mazaheri said. "The Humane Society is a really, really extreme group. They have had a very active role in abolishing any forms of hunting, fishing and trapping. So I've got a problem with that."

Michael Markarina, executive president of The Humane Society based in Washington, countered that the statements by Hustad and Mazaheri are untrue and unfair caricatures of his organization.

Markarina agreed that the Humane Society opposes trapping. But he said the only hunting the group opposes is unsporting types such as canned hunts inside fences.

He said the group has no position on fishing.

"We have 10 million members, and you don't build that type of support unless you have a mainstream mission," Markarina said. "We think the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance really doesn't represent the true interest of sportsmen across the country.

"We believe many sportsmen agree with our position. We believe we are representing beliefs what most Americans share."

Markarina said Friday he has been told by Microsoft officials that they are standing by the 10 charities they have selected, including the Humane Society.

Other organizations that are part of Microsoft's "i'm Initiative" program include the following: American Red Cross, Boys and Girls Clubs of America, National Aids Fund, National Multiple Sclerosis Society, ninemillion.org (helping world refugees), Sierra Club, stopglobalwarming.org, UNICEF and Susan G. Komen for the Cure (breast cancer).

"i'm Initiative" groups

Organizations that are part of Microsoft's "i'm Initiative" program:

- Humane Society of the United States

- American Red Cross

- Boys and Girls Clubs of America

- National Aids Fund

- National Multiple Sclerosis Society

- Ninemillion.org (helping world refugees)

- Sierra Club

- Stopglobalwarming.org

- UNICEF

- Susan G. Komen for the Cure (breast cancer)

Readers can reach Forum reporter Kevin Schnepf at (701) 241-5549


----------



## Madison

read more here.

http://www.ussportsmen.org/Read.cfm?ID=2031


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

All the people aginst hunting, trapping and and what not need to think about what happens when you dont hunt, trap and what not. The country woild become overpopulated with animals. They would soon literaly eat themseslves out of house and home. Then become sick and disease ridden, then what you've got is a bunch of sick and dying animals that are out there suffering horribly because a bunch of tree huggers didnt want them to get shot(by the way what are you going to do with all those sick dying disease ridden animals, the only humane thing to do would be to shoot them). And when a sick, dying disease ridden coyote,fox, raccoon,ect. bites them and gives them a deathly diseaes they'll think tiwce about not wanting the poor little soft fuzzy bunny rabbit to get shot. Thats my :2cents: think what you want of it.
:sniper:


----------



## taddy1340

If they are not going to sever ties with the Humane Society, MS should add a pro-hunting/fishing org to the 10. At least that way, the members could choose to show their support for hunting and fishing. As it stands now with the current 10, users don't have a way to combat the HS choice other than to select one of the other 9.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Microsoft has stated today that they will continue their support for the Humane Society.

Looks like everyone is getting the sheets pulled over their heads as to what the Humane Society is all about. I'm so sick of responding to emails from people that I want to see all the dogs in the local shelter dead....this is not the same thing people!



> Michael Markarina, executive president of The Humane Society based in Washington, countered that the statements by Hustad and Mazaheri are untrue and unfair caricatures of his organization.
> 
> Markarina agreed that the Humane Society opposes trapping. But he said the only hunting the group opposes is unsporting types such as canned hunts inside fences.


Doesn't anyone remember how the spring snow goose season became legal??? It's because they had to fight through the Humane Society to make it happen....so does that mean the whole spring snow goose season is one big canned hunt? I don't recall the biologists wanting to put the entire snow goose population inside a fence. Or could it be someone from an extreme anti-hunting group is lying? Hmmmmmm....


----------



## jgat

I think this speaks for itself!


----------



## cubbieman

Chris Hustad said:


> By the way, I've received many emails about the Humane Society.
> 
> NOTE: This is not the same Humane Society that saves puppies from the pound. This is a National Organization that is clearly against hunting.
> 
> Here's a direct quote from their mission statement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of principle, The HSUS opposes the hunting of any living creature for fun, trophy, or sport because of the animal trauma, suffering, and death that result. A humane society should not condone the killing of any sentient creature in the name of sport.
> 
> 
> 
> They're also against trapping, predator management, etc.
> 
> http://www.hsus.org/about_us/statements ... imals.html
Click to expand...

your quote says in the name of sport, that would lead me to believe that it's OK if you use the meat, which why wouldn't you? people can eat(or feed them to their pets, my friend hunts squirrels and lets his dogs eat them) enough meat to keep the population down. on subjects like this you have the HSUS's story, the hunters' story, and somewhere in between(probably closer to the hunters' story) is the truth


----------



## Bob Kellam

Microsoft stands firm with charity
Kevin Schnepf, The Forum
Published Tuesday, June 05, 2007

Microsoft will continue its affiliation with The Humane Society of the United States - despite protests nationally and locally claiming the animal protection organization is anti-hunting.

Last week, the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance based in Columbus, Ohio, objected to The Humane Society being one of 10 organizations that will receive donations from Microsoft.

"They asked us to end our support for The Humane Society," Jack Evans, a spokesman from the Microsoft office in Redmond, Wash., said Monday. "We informed them that we will continue our relationship with The Humane Society. There are no plans to end that relationship."

The Humane Society, the nation's largest animal protection organization, and nine other organizations will receive donations through Microsoft's "i'm" initiative launched in March. Computer users who join the program are asked to select a cause-related organization to benefit from donations generated from their conversations on Windows Live Messenger.

Microsoft, sharing a portion of the program's advertising revenue, will make a minimum $100,000 donation to each of the 10 organizations during the first year of the program.

In a statement issued Monday, Microsoft said:

"With the "i'm" Initiative, our goal is to empower our users to support causes that are most important to the through something they do every day - send instant messages.

"Consistent with our initiative slogan 'It's your voice, it's your choice,' people are able to choose from among 10 of the most recognized social cause organizations that address issues ranging from poverty, child protection, disease, environmental degradation and animal protection.

"We are excited about partnering with these dedicated causes and do not plan to make changes to our relationships."

In a release issued last week, U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance President Bud Pidgeon said Microsoft "is going to pour hundreds of thousands of dollars into an organization that recently issued a manifesto that targets hunting for extinction."

In a story The Forum published Saturday, Humane Society Executive President Michael Markarian refuted those allegations - saying there is no agenda to eliminate hunting.

"We have 10 million members and you don't build that type of support unless you have a mainstream mission," Markarian said.

The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance news release prompted some area sportsmen to encourage North Dakota outdoorsmen to voice their disapproval with Microsoft headquarters in Redmond and the company's campus in Fargo.

Katie Hasbargen, a public relations spokeswoman for the Microsoft campus in Fargo, said Monday they had not received any calls regarding the issue.

Evans said the Microsoft headquarters in Redmond had received some calls Monday, but he didn't know the exact number.

Chris Hustad, owner of Nodak Outdoors, an online hunting and fishing magazine, said he still maintains the Humane Society of the United States is against hunting.

"It's a disappointment," said Hustad, who hoped Microsoft would end its relationship with the Humane Society. "The facts that are being laid out about what the Humane Society is all about are being skewed."

Readers can reach Forum reporter Kevin Schnepf at (701) 241-5549


----------



## omegax

Seriously... they're just abusing what they think is a monopoly... if people start seeking out alternatives and put a little fear into them they'll start snapping into line a little more often.

Chris, slap up an auto-responder with a canned response about how you don't hate puppies and kittens. Most people who are sending you actual email will understand.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

cubbieman said:


> your quote says in the name of sport, that would lead me to believe that it's OK if you use the meat, which why wouldn't you? people can eat(or feed them to their pets, my friend hunts squirrels and lets his dogs eat them) enough meat to keep the population down. on subjects like this you have the HSUS's story, the hunters' story, and somewhere in between(probably closer to the hunters' story) is the truth


So the reason the HSUS fought the spring snow goose season is they were afraid it would only be for sport?

I can't believe how many people are sold hook line and sinker that the HSUS isn't against hunting.


----------



## MossyMO

Here is a link where people are chatting about this crap. http://www.in-forum.com/talk/index.cfm?id=2009&article_id=2009 It seems a majority of the people think the Humane Society that Microsoft is financially supporting is the Humane Society that takes in lost dogs and cats.

I think we all need to go to this site and educate the public.


----------



## Plainsman

Good work on this Chris. It scares me that there are people so ignorant they don't know that HSUS is different than the Humane Society we are all supportive of. This group isn't that far from ALF (Animal Liberation Front). If memory serves me that group has been classified as a terrorist organization. I think they have killed a couple of people in England. I would guess HSUS choose their name in the hopes people would be confused. Much like Handgun Control Incorporated changed their name to ---- darn can't remember, but something like citizens for safe firearms use. 
It's unfortunate, but I would bet there are hunters and fisherman giving money to these people. Ignorance is not bliss when it catches up with you. 
The lady that I personally spoke with on the phone evidently lied to me. Either that or she also is ignorant of what the company she works for is doing, but I doubt that. Their support of HSUS and their willingness to lie so easily speaks volumes of their integrity.


----------



## Bob Kellam

From HSUS website

Wild Animals
a) Endangered Species
The survival of wildlife species is increasingly threatened by a number of anthropogenic factors, including habitat loss and degradation, overhunting and overfishing, introduced diseases and parasites, attempts to eradicate "pest" species, and capture for the pet trade. The demise of any
species is an irreparable loss that deprives the world of a unique creature and the role that creature plays in its ecosystem. The HSUS is committed to protecting threatened and endangered species and their habitats by pressing the U.S. Department of the Interior to aggressively implement and enforce the Endangered Species Act of 1973 as amended in every
way possible. We also urge international, federal, and state wildlife agencies and officials to broaden their programs for the protection and recovery of threatened and endangered species and their habitats, and we encourage private citizens to assist in preserving habitats where
such species are known to reside.

b) Hunting
As a matter of principle, The HSUS opposes the hunting of any living creature for fun, trophy, or sport because of the animal trauma, suffering, and death that result. A humane society should not condone the killing of any sentient creature in the name of sport. As a practical matter, The
HSUS actively seeks to eliminate the most inhumane and unfair sport-hunting practices, such as the use of body-gripping traps, baiting, use of dogs, pigeon shoots, stocking of animals for shooting, and fee-hunting on enclosed properties. *Unfortunately, the welfare of animals may, on occasion, necessitate the killing of wildlife.* When such killing is permitted, it must be used as a last resort, be demonstrably necessary, and be conducted by *responsible officials*, and the methods utilized must result in an instantaneous and humane death. The legitimate needs of human subsistence may also sometimes necessitate the killing of
wildlife. In such cases, killing should be accomplished in a humane and nonwasteful manner. Individuals of endangered or threatened species must be protected from subsistence hunting.

e) Predator Control
All native animals play a vital function within their ecosystems, and this is especially true of predators. Many of the predator control programs implemented by counties, states, and the U.S. Department of Agriculture's Wildlife Services program result in the killing of both target and nontarget wildlife species without justification. The indiscriminate killing of predatory animals by poisoning, trapping, shooting from aircraft, killing young at their dens, and other inhumane methods is unacceptable. The HSUS accordingly opposes the cruel techniques used in the present program and encourages the use of nonlethal means of protecting livestock from predators, such as guard animals, aversive conditioning, frightening devices, sound livestock husbandry practices, and other methods as they become available. We support incentive
programs and other means by which to encourage livestock owners to use nonlethal forms of livestock protection.
..............................................................................
confusing to say the least.


----------



## Plainsman

For those of you who would like information about animal rights and their flawed thinking try the book "The Illusions of Animal Rights" by Russ Carman.

For those of you who would like a political and historical viewpoint of hunting cultures throughout the world, and a viewpoint that also condemns fee hunting read articles by:

Dr. V. Geist (Valerius Geist)
Prof. Emeritus of Environmental Science
Faculty of Environmental Design
The University of Calgary,
Calgary, Alberta, Canada

This man is a research scientist and a historian. He has studied historical European hunting cultures and how our system was set up to avoid the same pitfalls.


----------



## Bob Kellam

Fargo Forum Letter to the Editor

Andrew Ponto, Moorhead, letter: Hunting types should get over themselves

Published Wednesday, June 06, 2007
I really enjoy how the hunting types will always assume the worst when it comes to an organization wanting to support the Humane Society, or the humane societies' work in general.

Although I am sure that people such as Chris Hustad and Mark Mazaheri (Forum story, June 2) would love to assume that all animal lovers gather in a committee in Zurich to plot their demise, we are actually more worried about spaying and neutering programs, as well as eliminated canned hunting (which is immoral) than we are with their Second Amendment rights issues.

Look, nobody is going to eliminate hunting. I personally am not sure that would even be a very good idea. There would obviously be serious overpopulation issues.

However, responsibility is a two-way street. Some people actually believe that respecting the environment and the animals we live with means you want to "get all the hunters." Seriously, get over yourselves.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

This has been a horrible experience for me.

I was misquoted in the original Forum article by Kevin. Then Kevin lets the president of the HSUS see our comments which he then plays the propaganda machine by saying, "...the only hunting the group opposes is unsporting types such as canned hunts inside fences." Anyone who follows hunting in the news knows this is a joke. As I've stated, they were the focal point in opposing the spring snow goose season. The other year, they were the key focal group in opposing a dove hunting season in Michigan. Again, NOWHERE was canned hunting mentioned.

http://www.hsus.org/press_and_publicati ... nting.html

So as a result, the Forum hung me and Mark M. out to dry by looking like I was on a mission to kill all the local pound puppies and kitties. I've been getting bombarded with hatemail and yesterday got my first threats. But the HSUS isn't an extremist group right?? Nice choice Microsoft, you're supporting one heck of a worthy group.


----------



## woodpecker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MSG Rude

I waited here on the site for a while to think about what to put here but I am still sick with a loss for words. The spin and rhetoric is sickining to say the very least.

Call Micro-Soft here in town and let them know what you think...I did.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Forum - Opinions

Donald C. Feller, Portland, Ore., letter: Who cares what North Dakota thinks?

Published Wednesday, June 06, 2007
Greetings: As a native North Dakotan and once student in Fargo and Minot, I read an Associated Press report that "N.D. hunters oppose Microsoft's donation to the Humane Society."

First off, what compassionate person could seriously care what some unthinking, gun-crazed citizens think about anything? Obviously, they do not have even the slightest concept of the invaluable work the society does for animals which too often are tortured by human beings. Secondly, what on earth has become of the "thinking capacity" of people in the state in which I grew up? Does the majority also truly support such nonsense as the "Jesus camp" and these outrageous, anti-intellectual fundamentalist religious groups so often portrayed in the national media as having North Dakota roots?

What has become of the tolerant attitudes with which I grew up in the 1950s in North Dakota? Please help them understand that being cruel, mean and nasty will not get them to their "heaven."


----------



## jgat

Chris, 
Keep on fighting the good fight. All of us appreciate all you are doing to defend what we love. You have been a voice for us all over the last few days during this ordeal, and we appreciate it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Looks like the propaganda displayed in the Forum sparked the attention of the Sportsmans Alliance. Here is a press release just put out:



> HSUS Knows Anti-Hunting Agenda Will Tarnish "Mainsteam" Reputation
> 
> (Columbus) - The Humane Society of the United States is trying to dodge the
> spotlight that is illuminating its anti-hunting agenda.
> 
> The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance (USSA), the nation's premier sportsmen's advocacy
> organization, exposed the group's agenda when it called on Microsoft to end an
> enormous fundraising project that will finance HSUS campaigns to ban hunting.
> 
> In the wake of controversy over Microsoft's donation to the animal rights group,
> HSUS Executive Vice President for External Affairs Michael Markarian made claims
> that his group has no agenda to eliminate hunting. He all but said such a stance
> would be unpopular as he highlighted his organization's healthy membership base and
> said, "you don't build that type of support unless you have a mainstream mission."
> 
> The Humane Society of the United States tries to market itself as a 'mainstream'
> organization to which every dog and cat owner should belong, but the USSA won't let
> HSUS hid the anti-hunting skeletons in its closet. Here are some recent examples of
> the Humane Society of the United States' anti-hunting position:
> 
> • Led a 2006 ballot campaign to ban dove hunting in Michigan (contributing $1.6
> million to the effort);
> • Successfully lobbied for the cancellation of the 2006 New Jersey black bear hunt;
> • Opposes hunting on National Wildlife Refuges and is a plaintiff in an ongoing
> federal lawsuit to ban hunting on federal lands;
> • Took the lead in a 1994 ballot campaign to ban cougar hunting and bear hunting in
> Oregon, and has opposed recent efforts to allow hunting to control these wildlife
> populations;
> • The organization's Wildlife Land Trust Program permanently bans hunting and
> trapping on properties that come under its control.
> 
> A recent decree from HSUS President Wayne Pacelle spells out which aspects of the
> traditional lifestyle are next on the organization's hit list.
> 
> Pacelle referenced HSUS opposition to hunter recruitment campaigns that encourage
> newcomers and children to participate in outdoor sports. He also highlighted the
> organization's efforts to eliminate legal bear hunting practices and hunting with
> hounds.
> 
> "The Humane Society of the United States invests millions of dollars in efforts to
> ban hunting and trapping, and it's time that companies like Microsoft stop adding to
> the warchest," said USSA President Bud Pidgeon.
> 
> The USSA and American sportsmen have sounded off to Microsoft urging the company to
> end its relationship with HSUS.
> 
> On June 5, Microsoft brushed aside thousands of calls, letters and faxes it received
> from sportsmen and issued a statement that it "will continue its affiliation with
> the Humane Society of the United States." It went on to express excitement with the
> partnership and tells sportsmen that it does "not plan to make changes in our
> relationships."
> 
> Sportsmen have been protesting the relationship since the USSA last week informed
> the conservation community of the software giant's $100,000 commitment to the
> anti-hunting group. The HSUS is also to be part of a pilot fundraising venture that
> will generate uncapped donations.
> 
> Sportsmen should continue to contact Microsoft and demand that its financial support
> of HSUS be terminated. Contact Bill Gates, Chairman, Microsoft, 1 Microsoft Way,
> Redmond, WA 98052. Phone: (425) 882-8080. Fax: (425) 936-7329.
> 
> The U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance is a national association of sportsmen and sportsmen's
> organization that protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the
> courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education
> programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance and its work,
> call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------



## Bob Kellam

This is a letter I faxed to Redmond Washington and the Fargo Campus of Microsoft.

_To Whom It May Concern:

I am writing to you due to the fact that you have publicly announced support of the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS). Your support of this organization is of concern to me due to the fact that I am an avid hunter and have been for a long time. HSUS is not a hunter friendly organization never has been and probably never will be. As a hunter and a person that has a great deal of respect for animals and the treatment thereof I believe your support of HSUS is a mistake. HSUS on their mission statement states: "Unfortunately, the welfare of animals may, on occasion, necessitate the killing of wildlife. When such killing is permitted, it must be used as a last resort, be demonstrably necessary, and be conducted by responsible officials, and the methods utilized must result in an instantaneous and humane death.

The above statement is anti hunter in itself it calls for government control of wildlife through use of "responsible officials" to do the harvesting of wildlife not hunters. Is HSUS going to step up to the plate and fund the governments with all of the "responsible officials" required to keep wildlife populations in check to protect from disease and overpopulation? I am sure this would be a significant sum of funds. Hunters on the other hand pay to harvest these animals through license fees issued by each State. The States in turn use this money to help manage these populations. In North Dakota alone there are 50,000+ waterfowl hunters, 125,000 Deer hunters and 80,000 upland bird hunters. The fallacy of having "responsible officials" managing these wildlife populations is a ridiculous concept.

The predator prey relationship have been around since the beginning of time some of us realize it is a part of life and we deal with it in real terms instead of squirming in our chairs while watching the event unfold on National Geographic. Death is part of the life cycle whether we like it or not.

The vast majority of hunters believe in what is called "fair chase" hunting whereby the animal has a means of escape to avoid the hunter and it is up to the hunter to have the necessary skills to humanely harvest the game which they are in pursuit of. The hunters that I know do have the required skills and we are very aware of the fact that without our efforts some of this wildlife would die with a great deal of suffering through disease or starvation.

I urge you to rethink this entire issue and either pinpoint your focus with HSUS or walk away instead of giving a blanket support that is neither economically feasible or wildlife friendly.

Bob Kellam _


----------



## zogman

Bob,
Great letter. I talked to a board member of our local HS here in GF.
The local HS does not receive much support from National. Depending on the year possibly nothing. Educational materials mostly. But no trickle down funds for sure. I know our local does a great job and has a good cross-section of folks on the board. i.e. cattle rancher, hunter, fisherman/woman, all walks of life. I am comfortable in still support of the local but HSUS is way out there.


----------



## Zipr

I'm a mac user and have no Microcrap on my computer - suggest you all switch your OS to Ubuntu (Linux) and support open source software and hit these clowns in the pocket book where they'll get the message real quick


----------



## Daren99

I heard Apple is coming out with a new system to compete with microsoft, anyone looking for a n alternative might check them out I know I will.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I keep forgetting that the HSUS isn't against all forms of hunting. :roll:

America's Most Radical Anti-Hunting Organization Attempting to Take Major
Step Toward Goal of Banning All Hunting

The Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) and other radical hunting ban
organizations are attempting to capitalize on raw emotion to take a major
step in Congress toward their primary goal of ending all hunting species by
species. They are taking a page from the incremental playbook of the gun ban
crowd.

HSUS is attempting to amend H.R. 2643, the House Interior Appropriations
Bill, to effectively prohibit Americans from hunting polar bears from
healthy and sustainable populations in Canada. As all sportsmen know,
hunters provide the funding and motivation for wildlife conservation
worldwide. There is no better example of this than the modern polar bear
conservation efforts.

Contrary to HSUS' emotional and misleading claims, the proposed amendment
will not reduce the number of polar bears killed by hunters in Canada. The
Canadian government, based upon principles of sound science, will continue
to issue bear tags to native populations. Those tags will continue to be
filled by native subsistence hunters and hunters from other nations. The
amendment will, however, reduce funding for polar bear conservation by
significantly decreasing the revenue raised through tag sales.

While only a small number of American hunters will ever have the opportunity
to hunt polar bears, this is a critical issue for every U.S. hunter. HSUS'
Wayne Pacelle said it best when he boasted, "We will take it species by
species until all hunting is stopped." Today it is polar bears but they will
be going after the species you hunt tomorrow. They have already campaigned
to stop the hunting of doves, black bears, cougar and deer in numerous
jurisdictions throughout America.

The vote on this anti-hunting amendment is likely to occur within the next
24 hours. Please act now to save the future of our time honored hunting
heritage. Call or email your Congressman and ask him or her to vote "NO" on
the Inslee Polar Bear Amendment to H.R. 2643.

Call your U.S. Representative at (202) 225-3121. To send email or for
additional contact information for your elected officials, you can use the
"Write Your Representatives" <http://www.capwiz.com/nra/dbq/officials/>
feature at www.NRAILA.org.


----------

